
Serious Flaw Discovered in VxWorks - doctorshady
http://www.gadgtecs.com/index.php/2015/09/12/serious-flaw-discovered-in-the-os-used-by-over-a-billion-devices/
======
paulydavis
I am curious what has Vxworks on the 787. Anything D and Up sure ( DO178B(c) )
but anything else would need to be certified at a level that I thought only
two other RTOS's on the market where certified for critical systems. Integrity
and LynxOS-178. I also believe critical systems are air gapped from non
critical as well.

